# testosterone enanthate (REAL?)



## arian40 (Jun 17, 2007)

hey guys, just got a enanthate 250mg, (YELLOW TOP)..

well had a shot as i got it(first test cycle, but i have tried a single shot,not a cycle of cypionate, dont ask why).. im on d-bol cycle as well,,

but today at gym, i THINK i could of done MUCH better some thing didnt seem right about the strength, or maybe i was expecting too much to happen 

as i have read enanthate is much powerfull the cypionate in strength..but i didnt see any thing today,(( MAYBE TIRED )) dont know..

anyways im not gona give u a headache but, iv took a picture of my gear i was wondering if some one could tell me abit about it please. is it legit or some fake stuff...

thank you.


----------



## arian40 (Jun 17, 2007)

ok,, sorry about the size :/


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

Don't look at it as a test enanthate cycle as well as a cycle of dbol. You need to be on one cycle that may have more than one drug.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Never heard or seen of them mate..

European laboratories????

If it's pharma i can't see them doing multi's


----------



## arian40 (Jun 17, 2007)

um,,... im sure um, lets say 50/55% its fake when i done my cypionate in my holiday i could realy feel the strength now this thing is no where near a test,,, umm,, im a bit worried cuz iv had a shot from it.. what worries me alot is the package is printed with a computer printer when i look at it very close up. ummm, i guess i have to go back to the guy... ahh,, hate it when u wait so much and pay so much and u get some ****y thing..


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

One shot of test enanthate isn't going to let you know if it's real or not. Takes about 2 weeks until you notice anything from test enanthate. A simple taste test can tell you if it's real or not.

The way you say "yellow tops" makes me think HGH.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

> A simple taste test can tell you if it's real or not.


Please excuse my ignorance but how? What should it taste like?


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

One shot is not going to cause any noticeable changes to your body so don't panic yet.

European Union Laboratories does atleast exist but I can't figure out if its supposed to be UG or Pharma. From the pics your vials do look very similar to the other pics I have seen from the same lab but thats as much as I could say about it.


----------



## arian40 (Jun 17, 2007)

well iv been searching all over google to see this but i couldnt find any information, all i could find was that *European union laboratories *is an animal lab which scared me even more.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

ive seen sus like that,,,,,it was fake

i wouldnt use it


----------



## arian40 (Jun 17, 2007)

any one else,, with more advice?


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

Why would an animal lab scare you even more? Some of the stuff you may take is only legaly made for animals and has never been aprroved for humans. In that case vet grade will be the only pharma you can buy. Vet pharma is going to be a higher quality than 99% of UG labs.

Doubt this is pharma gear since it would be better known. Especially with english packaging.


----------



## arian40 (Jun 17, 2007)

ok i took it back to the person whom i bought it from..

as he said it was from greec as he was greec himself,, and i did see this in google when i done the research about it, so im getting more possetive about this..


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

If it makes you feel better mate, then that's fine.

But it looks cack to me


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

Anything from greece would have a pharmacy label on the box. It's a peel off label that the pharmacist has to peel off and put on your paper work. Even if it were already peeled off you would still have the white adhesive paper that doesn't get peeled off.

If it's from greece and it's real it has to be UG gear.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

miami797 said:


> Anything from greece would have a pharmacy label on the box. It's a peel off label that the pharmacist has to peel off and put on your paper work. Even if it were already peeled off you would still have the white adhesive paper that doesn't get peeled off.
> 
> If it's from greece and it's real it has to be UG gear.


i agree and i had mentioned my mate has the same stuff but sust blend and it was tottal sh1t


----------



## sparky (Jul 10, 2007)

European union laboratories is a UG lab


----------



## susthead (Jun 29, 2007)

sounds like you know nothing about gear done no reaserach nothing and decided to have a shot of test and expected to put on 10 pounds instantly you are not ready for juice mate .


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

ive heard a few lads who have used this were happy and as far as i know it's a european ug lab and think it from greece,but you will be ok with it,next time do more research before you part with cash as it will help with worrying, lol


----------



## arian40 (Jun 17, 2007)

true,, but thank you all for all the comments..


----------



## BangKok (Aug 9, 2007)

I checked: 100% UG sorry 

Beside, you really think that EU-pharma-approval would accept such content desritption "BB" "BA" ?!?


----------



## dean c (Nov 4, 2007)

did i read right that youve only done 1 shot ?

what are you expecting to happen after 1 shot ? :lol:


----------



## carruthers (Jun 25, 2005)

I am mid course of an Ultracut blend of 50mg of each test prop, tren ace and masteron and it works just fine..3 jabs per week and no problems getting leaner and stronger at the same time


----------



## alan79 (Sep 17, 2011)

a up m8 is my test e fake i took 250mg 1 week ago and i keep geting a dull ach in me chest.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

So what would it taste like?


----------



## Must_Be_HBFS (Jun 21, 2011)

wtf?


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

thestudbeast said:


> Please excuse my ignorance but how? What should it taste like?


It should leave a very slight numb feeling on the end of your tongue and lips if you just taste a lil drop but that does not mean it isnt massively under dosed it prob has some TEST in even if it is fake


----------

